# Crow Hunting Opener



## jonP (Dec 12, 2002)

It's hard to believe that I'll be pulling out the shotgun again soon for something other than clays. Is there anyone else that looks forward to pulling in some crows? Tough bird to fool and I respect them more than most.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Wondering how a crow tastes?


----------



## jonP (Dec 12, 2002)

:huh:


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

When does fall crow season open? I see they are grouping up.


----------



## dakota_native (May 6, 2003)

ok just wondering one thing, why do people shoot crows, can you eat them and if so what do they taste like, but just why do people hunt them, have tons of them over here, but just never hunted them, no reason to, let me know ok


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

It the first season that we can all get out and breakin our guns.Actually it's getting the swing of things going again.......

Mav....


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Save a duck, shoot a crow (or feral cat).


----------

